# Dubai residence permit re-entry



## MatthijsB (May 16, 2011)

Hello everyone.

I am employed by a Dubai Free-Zone based company, but my line of work requires me to be stationed/doing business in Europe.

As there is a lot of contradicting information, I just want to make sure my thinking is correct. 

My last passport stamp (entry) is dated FEB-07-2011, hence I suppose the count goes roughly like this:
- FEB-07 - MAR 07: 1st month
- MAR 07 - APR 07: 2nd month
- APR 07 - MAY 07: 3rd month
- MAY 07 - JUN 07: 4th month
- JUN 07 - JUL 07: 5th month
- JUL 07 - AUG 07: 6th month

My company scheduled a trip to Dubai JUN 08, as I wanted to be on the safe side.

Does this look alright to all of you? Just to make me without worries .

Cheers,

Matthijs


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you talking about the fact that if you stay out of the UAE for more than 6 months you lose your residence permit? If so you need to re-enter BEFORE August 6th, but as you are coming back in June there is no problem.


----------



## MatthijsB (May 16, 2011)

Wanda, exactly , I was talking about the 6-months "stay out" period.

Thanks for confirming my thoughts, cheers!


----------

